# How much filtration for a 55 gallon Malawi tank?



## FLCichlidChick (Apr 4, 2009)

I currently have a 55 gallon (48"x18"x12") tank with 16 juvenile Malawi cichlids in it.

I am running a Whisper 60 HOB and a large sponge filter right now, but I have always heard that it is better to over filter with cichlids, especially when a bit overstocked.

I am wondering if I should add another HOB, or if I can get away with just another large sponge filter?

And if i need another HOB, what brands do you recommend?

TIA


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd get another HOB, either an Emperor or an AquaClear. Both of these do better in bio-filtration than the Whisper. Adding a canister would be even better.


----------



## FLCichlidChick (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks, lots!

I have never used a canister, so not really sure what is involved. I don't have any storage space under the tank (like a cabinet stand does), so if a canister requires storage space, it is pretty much out.

I appreciate the response, and the brand recommendations


----------



## Romble (Apr 11, 2007)

Canisters are so much better than HOB for many reasons(also why they are more expensive).. yes it does have to be below the tank but it can be on the side as well so if you space next to your tank on the floor you can do that as well...

otherwise get another HOB aquaclear 70.. there are lot of media choices for it so you can really customize it almost like a canister.

with the AC70 and your whisper you probably can get rid of the sponge to give your tank more room inside.


----------



## FLCichlidChick (Apr 4, 2009)

I would rather just keep what I have, if I can. Was just wondering if i need more on top of the HOB and the sponge.

In fact, I would prefer having two sponges and no HOB, if I could get away with it!

So far it seems best to get another HOB, instead of another sponge, correct?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i would get an emperor .....the biwheel will give u great bio filtration and create good water movemnt....i have the 400 with some filter floss in my grey baskets for mechanical filtration as well :thumb:


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I have two canisters on each of my 55's, and also on my 90 gal.
The 90 is my living room show tank, and there is not room underneath for the canisters to fit.
So, what I did was get two large bamboo baskets, put one on each end of the tank, place the canisters in the baskets, and hide them with silk plants from Hobby Lobby. No one ever knows they are in there.
Here is a picture: If you look, you can see the hoses on the right side, they weren't hidden too well when I took the picture.


----------



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

with my african tanks i aim for 10 times the tank volume of filtration per hour, my 50G has 2100lph filtration from the canister & hood filters. i have had up to 50 fish ranging from 1 inch to 4 inches in my 50g without any problems.


----------



## FLCichlidChick (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input, all!

Great tank and canister disguising ideas, football mom 

I think I am going to go for either another HOB, or a canister, depending on cash flow this week.

You guys are the best!


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> place the canisters in the baskets, and hide them with silk plants


What a great Idea =D> 
Your tank is pure eye candy as well.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for the nice compliments, y'all!
J


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

simple , effective , gorgeous =D> now just hide your intakes and youre golden.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, the way the cover openings are, there's limited room to place the intakes.
In future I'm thinking of making this a tropheus tank, and I will try to come up with a way to hide the intakes from sight, when I do the re-scape.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

for a 55 the cheapest good filtration would be a pair of emperor 400s with you whisper. A canister + your whisper would be better and a good, cheap one is the via-aqua 750. For a little more the rena xp3 is excellent.


----------



## boowdong (May 5, 2009)

KaiserSousay said:


> > place the canisters in the baskets, and hide them with silk plants
> 
> 
> What a great Idea =D>
> Your tank is pure eye candy as well.


yeah better solution, same to what i did also :thumb: :fish:

_________________
Silk Plants


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok, I`ve never owned either one..but from the specs I see little difference between the Emp400 and the Pen350, other than about $30.
Bio wheels-both
GPH-400=400...350=350
Filter cartridge size-same
350 feature an additional media slot for optional Media Basket(s), to customize your filtration needs. 
The 400 filters up to 400 gallons per hour through two BIO-Wheels. It includes two each of the Rite-Size "E" Filter Cartridges and 4 ounce media containers.
So, whats the diff :-?


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

the emporer is just a larger, more powerful version of the penguin.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

And it has that extra media slot...the best thing on the filter IMHO. I like putting filter floss in there to polish the water up. :thumb:

I've had both the 350B and the 400E. The 400E is a little noiser and harder to start up, but the 350B's I had just didn't last.


----------

